# WC origin info



## wckf92 (Jun 3, 2019)

Just saw this on a FB wing chun group...just posting it here in case anyone finds it interesting.

SIMPLIFIED ORIGINS OF WING CHUN 

Thanks Patrick Tham

[ ] Red Boat Opera Wing Chun originated from Shaolin. Lee Wen Mao (李文茂) was a second painted face opera actor (二花面) of the Cantonese opera troup and a Shaolin expert. He was the creator of Sil Lam Tao (少林头) during the Tai Ping Heavenly Kingdom era. There were 5 colour flags within the Heavenly Kingdom troops. Hong Xu Quan (洪秀全) who was the commander of the Hong (洪) Troup placed Lee Wen Mao as the chief instructor for his infantry and navy. There were male and female in the Hong troup. The males were known as Rebellion Fighters (起義军) and the females were the Red Scarf Fighters (红头巾). 

[ ] Lee Wen Mao taught the hard Shaolin martial arts to the males fighters. Lee Wen Mao created a set of 108 Shao Lin Tao (少林头) using 36 sets from 3 Shaolin forms each. He taught the female fighters this set.

[ ] Hong Xu Quan was defeated in battle and retreated to Guangxi to reorganize his troops. Many rebels were Shaolin fighters from various provinces. When the crossed the Qing checkpoints at Fujian, they claimed to be from Yong Chun 永春 to avoid being detected as rebels heading to Guangxi to assist the Hong troops. They also claimed to learn Yong Chun Quan (永春拳) instead of Shaolin to avoid arrest. 

[ ] The Heavenly Kingdom was finally defeated in 1864. 
[ ] Some of the female fighters fled to the Cantonese Opera and hid there. They taught the 108 Shaolin Tao (少林头) to the opera members.

[ ] Members of the opera knew Shaolin arts including  Yong Chun Quan (永春拳) and San Bai Fo (三拜佛).

[ ] Yim Wing Chun was not the creator of Wing Chun Quan (詠春拳). She had practised a snake crane form (蛇鶴手). Leung Bok Lao, husband of Yim Wing Chun was an expert of Shaolin Cai Jia (少林蔡家). 

[ ] Leung knew some members of the Cantonese Opera. He also learned the 108 Shaolin Tao (少林头). He fused his wife's snake crane form (蛇鶴手) and his Cai Jia Quan (蔡家拳) into the 108 Shaolin Tao (少林头). He then taught this new form to the Cantonese Opera members. These members were Leung Yi Dai (梁二娣)， Wong Wah Boh (黄华宝)， Yik Kam (易金)， Sun Fok Seng (孙福成)， Dai Ang Shun (大眼顺/ 曹德勝之父)，Go Lo Zhong (高佬忠)，Dai Ka Sing (大家勝)， etc。The set of Shaolin Tao (少林头) was renamed as Wing Chun Sil Lim/Lin Tao (詠春小念/练头) to give reference to his wife Yim Wing Chun. The set was a single set complete 108 form. 

[ ] Wong Wah Boh and Leung Yi Dai split the  original 108 form into 3 sets, Sil Lim Tao (小念头) Chum Kiu (尋桥) and Biu Zi (摽指). They then passed these 3 sets to Leung Zan (梁赞). They also taught his Shaolin arts. 

[ ] Yik Kam (易金) passed the Shaolin Tao (少林头) and 1 complete 108 set of Wing Chun Sil Lim Tao (詠春小念头) to Cho Ga. Till date, Cho Ga retains the Ban Zhong Shaolin (班中少林) and Ban Zhong Wing Chun (班中詠春) forms.


----------



## Marnetmar (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm just gonna come out and say that anyone who uses the term Shaolin Tao is shamelessly pulling crap outta their ***.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 4, 2019)

Marnetmar said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say that anyone who uses the term Shaolin Tao is shamelessly pulling crap outta their ***.


I know nothing of CMA, and less of its history. Can you explain your statement for me?


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 8, 2019)

wckf92 said:


> Just saw this on a FB wing chun group...just posting it here in case anyone finds it interesting.
> 
> SIMPLIFIED ORIGINS OF WING CHUN
> 
> ...



Li Wen Mao (Lee Man Mau) is rumored to have been a Yongchun Bai Quan (Wing Chun Baak Hok Kyun) practitioner.

Yan Yong Chun (Yim Wing Chun) and Liang Bou Liu (Leung Bok Lau) are most likely pseudonyms for Fang Qiniang (founder of Yongchun Bai He Quan) and her student (possibly husband) Zeng Si, whom was suspected to be a practitioner of Hu Zun Quan (Tiger Reverence Fist) under Yan Qi Dan whom was a student of Ye Jin Xi. The reason for the pseudonyms was to not draw attention to Xiao Lian temple practitioners who were heavily involved in the rebellion.

It is stated in White Crane lore that Fang Qiniang was betrothed to a rebel named Chen Dui Xu. He either died or left her, consequently she became a nun and resided at Jiao Lian temple, during her time there the temple was renamed Xiao Lian Si (Small Training Temple). It is said that her father (Fang Zhuang Gong, aka: Fang Fai Shi & Yan Si) a practitioner of Taizu Quan (Great Ancestor Boxing) was actually the founder of White Crane Boxing, and that it was originally a method of San Shi (Loose Techniques). Fang's pupil and rumored future husband, Zeng Si is supposedly the one that merged his tiger boxing with the crane boxing to later create orthodox Yongchun Bai He Quan after Fang Qiniang's death.

Oral accounts claim that the loose method was still taught by her other students who merged the San Shi with various methods to create other boxing methods. According to oral legend the loose San Shi contained 3 sections of instruction known as Qi Xing Tou (7 Star Head), Luohan Gong (Arahant Skill) and Jian Zhang (Arrow Palm). Since the Bai He (White Crane) system was first taught publicly at the Xiao Lian temple it was often referenced as Xiao Lian Tou Quan (Little First Training Boxing). When the method was split into 3 "forms" each section became known as Xiao Lian Tou Quan (Little First Training Fist), Chen Qiao Quan (Sinking Bridges Fist) & Biao Zhi Quan (Darting Fingers Fist). This would be again emulated in the Xiao Lian Tou Quan by again breaking it into 3 sections known as San Bai Fo (3 Prayers to Buddha), Shiyi Shou (11 Hands) and Hua Quan (Flower Fist).


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Aug 24, 2019)

Its One SET, But thought in three parts. Once you learn First, Second and Third Form why not practice it as one set. From beginning to end? This is what i do! I am Yuen Kay San lineage


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Its One SET, But thought in three parts. Once you learn First, Second and Third Form why not practice it as one set. From beginning to end? This is what i do! I am Yuen Kay San lineage



Are you quoting someone(?)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Aug 25, 2019)

wckf92 said:


> Are you quoting someone(?)



I was just making a comment. I am SAYING SLT, CK, BJ is three parts. I practice them as a whole. I do one after the other. Using them as one form. From Facing to moving to darting fingers and emergency techniques.


----------

